# E-cigarettes: Health issues improve for vapers in long term study



## kimbo (18/4/16)

* Long term effects of e-cigarette show positive results, reduced health problems*



E-cigarette use and long term effects. Image courtesy Google CC

The study of *long term* effects of e-cigarettes and the use of vaping products is gaining momentum for those who are concerned about their* health*. In a six month study conducted by Dr. R. Cranfield from March to August of 2015, his research showed a 96% reduction in adverse health problems by users of three or more years. Conditions such as heart disease, high blood pressure and asthma* improved* by 61.8% of those diagnosed with those health issues while they smoked. There were only 10 users who had never smoked in the study, and none reported any adverse health events before or after use.

More here: http://us.blastingnews.com/opinion/...e-for-vapers-in-long-term-study-00872287.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (18/4/16)

+1 for Vapers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

